
Is your application an ass-kisser? - unfoldedorigami
http://headrush.typepad.com/creating_passionate_users/2007/03/is_your_app_an_.html
======
danielha
Those photos are awesome, especially the Just-Trust-Me Guy. I can think of a
couple apps for The Show-Off...

------
pg
Where does she get this constant stream of stock photos?

